
MIOpen: AMD's Machine Intelligence Library - jonbaer
https://github.com/ROCmSoftwarePlatform/MIOpen
======
foota
I continue to buy AMD cards for gaming because of their relatively greater
commitment to openness.

~~~
ericfrederich
I buy NVidia because while closed, their drivers work better on open operating
systems.

------
gravypod
I think the real story is the HIP library talked about. Automatically
translates your CUDA core into a more C++-like language with the same
features.

~~~
zebrafish
I thought HIP was an incomplete translation. Their documentation said
something about HIP doing 99.6% of the translation and one developer doing the
rest in a week. Unless they've improved this, i'm not sure how much value HIP
brings.

edit: I just keep wondering why AMD doesn't put money into developing an
OpenCL version of CUDA/CuDNN

~~~
gravypod
Something that is interesting is that it's not only a translation system but
also it's own API which looks much nicer. It also supports Cuda and OpenCl it
looks like.

------
deepGem
Oh wow, this is way too cool. Just 3-4 days back I was thinking I should
invest in NVDA as they pretty much have a stranglehold on AI because of CUDNN
and CUDA. I couldn't muster the courage to buy NVDA considering how much the
stock has grown in the last 12 months. Now there seems to be an alternative.
Perhaps I should start buying AMD. The repo has 21 contributors and I just
checked them randomly and most of them are from AMD. It'll be interesting to
watch the contributions grow from outside AMD

~~~
ericfrederich
Don't buy individual stocks. Less than one percent of people have the ability
to choose individual stocks that perform better than mutual funds.

~~~
danielandrews43
Do you have any source on this? That statistic does not make any sense.

~~~
saurik
Given that literally copy/pasting the sentence "less than one percent of
people have the ability to choose individual stocks that perform better than
mutual funds" into Google found a reference, it probably took me less time to
find this than it took you to scoff in disbelief and ask that question :(.

[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/almost-no-one-can-beat-
the-...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/almost-no-one-can-beat-the-
market-2013-10-25)

(Note that this article mentions multiple slightly different studies, so if
you are the kind of person who is going to glance at one paragraph and then
scoff in annoyance that it doesn't sound like quite the same statistic, I
recommend you keep reading. You can start to quibble at the end ;P.)

------
wodenokoto
Will this make it possible (in the long run) to train tensor flow models on
AMD acceleration cards?

~~~
Capt-RogerOver
It's already possible with some unofficial libraries.

~~~
annnnd
Ok, allow me to me rephrase GP: will this make it possible (in the long run)
to train tensor flow models on AMD acceleration cards in a supported, easy-to-
use and performant way, comparable to what NVidia is offering?

~~~
ogrisel
I think that's the goal.

------
VHRanger
So this looks like the AMD alternative to the Intel DAAL libraries?

~~~
pavanky
It looks like AMD's version of CUDNN. DAAL seems to be more big data than
machine learning.

~~~
visarga
If they manage to add support for all the major frameworks it would instantly
become a serious option.

